# Purebred or Mix ?



## issam101 (Oct 14, 2012)

We have just adopted him last week, 17 wk old according to the vet 28 lbs ! is he a purebred ?








What Breed is My Dog? | ThriftyFun


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in the 3rd pic he looks mixed. the first 2 pics
he looks Shepherdish. do you keep that harness
on him all of the time when he's indoors? if so
make sure it can't get caught on anything.
welcome to the forum.


----------

